# [JBL Pulse] Problème Bluetooth



## yeuds (28 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait l'acquisition d'une enceinte bluetooth JBL Pulse. J'ai un problème de déconnexion intempestive du bluetooth.
J'ai correctement appareillé l'enceinte avec mon mac qui fonctionne correctement avec Itunes. Cependant, au bout de quelques secondes (temps variable de 30s à 1min) l'enceinte se déconnecte du bluetooth. 
Ce problème ne survient pas en utilisant un autre MB Pro ou mon téléphone.

J'ai tenté de m'appareiller plusieurs fois, supprimer les configurations Bluetooth et réinitialiser la PRAM sans succès.

Avez-vous des idées ou solutions ? Merci de vos réponses.
Cordialement

Je travaille avec un MB Pro Early 2011 sous Mountain Lion.

Lien JBL Pulse : http://www.jbl.com/estore/jbl/us/products/JBL-Pulse/JBL PULSE_JBL_US


----------



## yeuds (31 Décembre 2014)

Après de nombreux jours de recherche, je me suis rendu compte des gros problèmes de Bluetooth avec MB Pro et OS X 10.8.5
Ces problèmes sont apparemment non résolus sous Yosemite.

Quelqu'un connait-t-il une parade ?
Merci


----------



## Maxxou (7 Janvier 2017)

J'ai exactement le problème avec Sierra. Je vois que le premier post date de 2014, et on vient de passer en 2017...
Apple commence à me gonfler avec leurs mises à jours qui ne sont pas au point.

Seule "solution" pour ce problème : redémarrer le Mac jusqu'à ce qu'il daigne tenir la connection avec l'enceinte. C'est très agaçant, surtout si votre machine met un peu de temps à démarrer, mais lorsque la désynchronisation/resynchronisation+connection ne tient pas plus de quelques secondes, pas d'autres choix j'en ai peur...


----------

